# FS: 37 Gallon Tall



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

Good day folks,

Yes, it is almost Christmas time, and everyone is scrambling around looking for that perfect gift.
I have for sale, a 37 gal. tall aquarium with the following accessories.
Matching stand
Full glass top, brand new still in the box.
A matching light fixture, single flourecent (sp) 18 inch bulb. 
An in tank heater, and a selection of plastic plants you can choose from. There is no filter with this unit. 
I really want to move this tank. Its the last one I have as we leave the hobby.
Make me an offer (reasonable) and lets make someones Christmas a little brighter.
looking for offers between 200 and 7000 dollars. (this to comply with the rules of having a price on the article)
Thanks.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening,

As per site rules, You'll need to put a price.


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

*Rules and price*

what is the point in putting a price on an article, when the folks on here automatically low ball the asking price. Why is that rule in place?? What does it accomplish except to start the cheap skates lathering up to get their ridiculous offers in. 
I think your rules need a tad of revamping, but to comply, I will put a price on the article.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glenn B said:


> what is the point in putting a price on an article, when the folks on here automatically low ball the asking price. Why is that rule in place?? What does it accomplish except to start the cheap skates lathering up to get their ridiculous offers in.
> I think your rules need a tad of revamping, but to comply, I will put a price on the article.


I have 14 SW & FW tanks and move a lot equipment around this forum. Once people know your pricing is fair and you don't play around, the low-ballers stay away. Just my experience on the forum and humble opinion.

You have a very nice set up. Put a fair price on it and it should move fast. Just ignore the low ballers - there are not that many on this forum.

Technically speaking you do have a price - moderators to determine. I think the way your post is inviting low-ballers and turning off serious buyers. This is not an auction sites. Hope 7000 is a typo as well. Low-ballers are jokers but so is someone expecting to see 7,000 on this 

Thanks for posting on this forum.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Glenn B said:


> what is the point in putting a price on an article, when the folks on here automatically low ball the asking price. Why is that rule in place?? What does it accomplish except to start the cheap skates lathering up to get their ridiculous offers in.
> I think your rules need a tad of revamping, but to comply, I will put a price on the article.


The point is giving someone a starting point, Some people do not know the value of some goods for sale in the classifieds. Low balls can be easily ignored 

Alex


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

*Not a typo*

That was not a typo. It was an intentional jibe. The moderator asked for a price, I put one on. It didnt say anything about a reasonable price, just a PRICE.
The tank is for sale for 200 obo, lets just hope that isnt too high for the folks that will undoubtedly offer me 75 or something ridiculous.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$200 OBO sounds reasonable and fair starting point  I would have started with that off the bat. Please ignor the low ballers - they will get the point. You can tell them off if you really wants to 

Best wishes with the sale.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Fellow member I'm just another member on here so pls stop barking @ the wrong Tree; I don't make the rules but I certainly will obey & respect them & you should too.

Best of luck in your sale


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

There might be some low ballers here but judging from your dialog, stated prices in the first place, ($200- $7000), for from what I can see isn't a steel considering you have plastic plants and no filter system. I don't think any one has to worry about low ballers here because it seems we're dealing with some one over pricing their items and judging the buyer before the buyer even has a reasonable starting price. The moderators dealt with you in a very cordial, respectful manner, something I don't think you deserve.
Frankly reading your first post was enough for me not to want to do business with you. 
You're rude. Over all this site is filled with people enjoying this hobby, from novices to advanced. Point is people here have knowledge. The low ballers will go away, so will the cheep skates that over price their wares. You obviously fall in the latter. You are rude and give this section a bad name because you're difficult. If you're this difficult creating a simple post how difficult would it be to complete a simple transaction with you. 
If I've offended you, tough. You offend buy over pricing.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

He's cool. I PMed him to discuss. Some previous bad experience. $200 OBO. Let's move this beautiful tank for our friend for a fair price.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds good. Point made


----------

